# Star Lake??



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

About 5 years ago I was traveling South of Valley City on Hwy 1 (way South, actually, a good 2 hrs down) and came across a small rec area called Star Lake. Somewhere west of Lake Teuwakon. I had good luck there with Northerns, Perch, and Crappies but can't seem to find it one the map, does anyone now where I can find it again? Thanks.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Are you thinking about Silver Lake?


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I don't think so, if I remember correctly Silver doesn't really have much of a rec area, just some earthen access points and a fishing pier or two. Of course that was over 5 years ago.
I believe this lake was more to the northwest of Tewaukon, as we came upon Tewaukon as we headed back towards Hankinson. It was east of a highway along a County road and has a small spillway right by a large boating/parking/camping area. I know I'm being very vague here, I was hoping someone may have stumbled across it as well or else knows the area. I could be wrong with Star Lake, I just remember that the name stuck with me as we had hit Moon Lake (tiny) South of Valley City along our first stop at Claussen Springs.

Thanks, though.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I think your thinking of silver. everthing you described sounds like silver.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I'm going to defer to you guys and try and find time to head out that way in the next few weeks, maybe this weekend Army permitting. And I will be sure to report back when I find out that you were all right.

Thanks for squaring me away!


----------

